# Always wear underwear!



## David H (Apr 13, 2013)




----------



## Cat1964 (Apr 13, 2013)

Oh thank you, that made me chuckle lots


----------



## LeeLee (Apr 13, 2013)

That made me laugh out loud!


----------



## AlisonM (Apr 13, 2013)

I didn't laugh...




But I did snigger aloud.


----------



## Lauras87 (Apr 13, 2013)

LMAO - brilliant!!!


----------



## AJLang (Apr 13, 2013)

THats so funny


----------



## Twitchy (Apr 13, 2013)

Brilliant!


----------



## Caroline (Apr 15, 2013)

I like that very much


----------

